# Powder Blue Overdrive



## manfesto (Nov 16, 2021)

@PedalPCB would it be at all feasible to move the 120uF caps a bit on a future board revision? They make it difficult for my (admittedly fat) fingers to manipulate the DIP switches :/

This thing is a wonderful overdrive, like a cleaner, higher-headroom, fuller-range TS with a much more powerful 2-band EQ.

I think the “glass” and “edge” modes are ice-picky bright with single-coils and the “Treble” isn’t in quite the right spot on the EQ curve to ever fully dial it out, but it works a treat with darker humbucker guitars.

The DIP switches aren’t subtle but aren’t super huge; makes sense they’re internal since I bet most users will just find a setting they like and stick with it.

Between the 2-band EQ, mode switch, and DIP switches, this thing can probably be mated to just about any rig with wonderful and musical results.

But there’s still no way in hell the original is worth $325.


----------



## peccary (Nov 16, 2021)

I love the it. Very classy looking, I feel like it belongs on a space ship.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 16, 2021)

Just get a little flathead jewlers screwdriver and Velcro it to the inside of the bottom lid


----------



## music6000 (Nov 17, 2021)

Do you have a set of car keys, They are handy for pushing Dip switches with Fat fingers!!! 😃


----------



## nickquack (Nov 25, 2021)

Would replacing the 1n4148s with NOS MA150s work?


----------



## manfesto (Nov 25, 2021)

nickquack said:


> Would replacing the 1n4148s with NOS MA150s work?


I mean, yeah, they’d work, but it’d be a waste of expensive diodes. The original used 1N4148s too.

https://www.guitareffectspedals.com/images/products/11829.jpg


----------



## nickquack (Nov 25, 2021)

manfesto said:


> I mean, yeah, they’d work, but it’d be a waste of expensive diodes. The original used 1N4148s too.
> 
> https://www.guitareffectspedals.com/images/products/11829.jpg


Mmmm true, will save them for another project!


----------



## TheSin (Nov 25, 2021)

I just finished this and the kings hand (assuming yours is a lone king). I like the kings hand so much that I ordered another pcb for me. I didn’t care much for the lone king.


----------



## manfesto (Nov 25, 2021)

TheSin said:


> I just finished this and the kings hand (assuming yours is a lone king). I like the kings hand so much that I ordered another pcb for me. I didn’t care much for the lone king.


The Blues Power and Lone King are different, not sure by how much tho


----------



## TheSin (Nov 25, 2021)

manfesto said:


> The Blues Power and Lone King are different, not sure by how much tho


I think the kings hand (side B of the duellist) is based off of a bluesbreaker circuit if I’m not mistaken.
Blue side of the protein is killer as well (pro10 blue). Highly recommended if you haven’t built one yet.


----------



## Martycaster (Dec 11, 2021)

Hi guys, my powder blue pcb is on its way but there aren't any build docs available yet. So my question for those who already built one is: where did you get the values or build docs? Would it be asking too much if I asked if you could share some parts list or so? Thx!


----------



## music6000 (Dec 11, 2021)

Martycaster said:


> Hi guys, my powder blue pcb is on its way but there aren't any build docs available yet. So my question for those who already built one is: where did you get the values or build docs? Would it be asking too much if I asked if you could share some parts list or so? Thx!


The 4 squares at the bottom are for positions for the dip switch (SCOOP as drawn).


----------



## manfesto (Dec 11, 2021)

Martycaster said:


> Hi guys, my powder blue pcb is on its way but there aren't any build docs available yet. So my question for those who already built one is: where did you get the values or build docs? Would it be asking too much if I asked if you could share some parts list or so? Thx!


Honestly if it’s a circuit I’m interested in trying and the build docs aren’t up yet I’ll just buy it blind and buy the stuff when it arrives. Haven’t been bitten by anything I couldn’t easily source yet *knocks on wood*


----------



## music6000 (Dec 12, 2021)

manfesto said:


> Honestly if it’s a circuit I’m interested in trying and the build docs aren’t up yet I’ll just buy it blind and buy the stuff when it arrives. Haven’t been bitten by anything I couldn’t easily source yet *knocks on wood*


The 120uf Electrolytic Caps & 1u5 Box Caps are the less common components that take a little bit more time to find.


----------



## Martycaster (Dec 14, 2021)

Thank you very much! 

I haven‘t had any problems sourcing the 120uf Electrolytics but the 1u5 caps…I‘ve just bought some normal ceramic caps as I couldn‘t find those as box shaped caps…hope it will work correctly, as the values are right.


----------



## ntuncer (Jan 5, 2022)

Hello, Is this dip switch below from tayda is suitable for the project?









						Dip Switch 2 Positions Gold Plated Contacts Top Actuated
					

PIC - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## music6000 (Jan 5, 2022)

ntuncer said:


> Hello, Is this dip switch below from tayda is suitable for the project?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears to be the correct part, they are a bit slack using 1 Photo to display all the way up to 10 positions available!!!


----------



## Barry (Jan 6, 2022)

Martycaster said:


> Hello again,
> 
> so…my Powder Blue arrived yesterday. I‘ve been trouble shooting the thing for a few hours now and I can‘t get behind the problem. I‘ve double checked the solder points and everything seems to be ok. Switch is wired correctly as I got sound coming thru when bypassed. The only thing that‘s wrong to me is that it seems to be something that‘s shorting as a few components heat up. It‘s only one section (I think it‘s the power supply section) that heats up: C101, R100, R101 and R102.
> 
> ...


Probably best to post pictures of both sides of the board in a troubleshooting thread


----------



## Flashheart (Jan 13, 2022)

music6000 said:


> The 120uf Electrolytic Caps & 1u5 Box Caps are the less common components that take a little bit more time to find.


Can I use 100uF instead 120uF?  I keep forgetting to order them and my patience has now come to an end.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 13, 2022)

rbottoms said:


> Can I use 100uF instead 120uF?  I keep forgetting to order them and my patience has now come to an end.


Measure your 100uf's  with a DMM, you have to wait a bit for it to read full charge & see if you can get the highest.
I use Nichicon & Rubycon & they get as High as 110uF which is in spec for a 120!
Put the highest in C102!


----------



## Flashheart (Jan 13, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Measure your 100uf's  with a DMM, you have to wait a bit for it to read full charge & see if you can get the highest.
> I use Nichicon & Rubycon & they get as High as 110uF which is in spec for a 120!
> Put the highest in C102!


Great. Thanks!


----------



## jimilee (Jan 13, 2022)

rbottoms said:


> Can I use 100uF instead 120uF?  I keep forgetting to order them and my patience has now come to an end.


You should be fine, they’re just powering filter caps. You shouldn’t hear any difference. I usually stick with 100uf or sometimes as low as 47uf, depending on the circuit.


----------



## Robert (Jan 13, 2022)

I've used 100uF for all of these prototypes, and like jimilee said, I wouldn't be afraid to go down to 47uF if it's all I had.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 13, 2022)

Nice build, looks great.

Chopsticks can be whittled down for poking those dip switches.  The circuit is like a Timmy and a half.  Another one for the breadboard.


----------



## Dalongcorleone (Feb 3, 2022)

@PedalPCB on the actual blues power PCB there is a transistor listed as Q1, wondering why it's not showing on the powder blue?


----------



## Robert (Feb 3, 2022)

Dalongcorleone said:


> @PedalPCB on the actual blues power PCB there is a transistor listed as Q1, wondering why it's not showing on the powder blue?



See this post.   






						This is why I don't trace circuits from photos
					

Where does the trace coming from the left end of R21 go?




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## manfesto (Apr 25, 2022)

@PedalPCB  holy crap thanks for moving those caps! Soooo much easier to flip those DIPs now


----------



## Grubb (Apr 25, 2022)

That is a clean build and a cool layout. And yet another drive pedal I will have to think about  🤔  🤦‍♂️  😅


----------

